# general strike



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lisbon’s metro will be closed until 1 a.m. tomorrow. 
Most flights departing from Lisbon and Oporto were canceled, according to the website of airport operator ANA-Aeroportos de Portugal SA. 
State-owned train operator CP-Comboios de Portugal says it expected serious disruption


----------

